# Unknown Language: Diary



## seki91

Hello. My girlfriends mom (she past away) was writing her diary in unknowl language and no one knows which language is this. Wondering does anyone recognize anything from here? It was writen from 1975 to 1979. I only attached couple of pages.

Here’s one pic


----------



## Awwal12

Looks like a personal secret script (definitely alphabetic). The language may be anything, but most likely it's the woman's native language. I suppose it won't be very difficult to decipher if a sufficient amount of texts is available.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

At the risk of asking a stupid question, could you tell us what nationality your girlfriend's mom was?


----------



## seki91

No, is not a stupid question  She was Serbian/Yugoslavian.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

And do we know what languages she spoke? - Serb, Croat, Montenegrin, Slovene, Bosnian ... other?


----------



## seki91

all that is the same language. And we don’t have any of these letters in our alphabet.


----------



## seki91

My gf’s father told her that language is probably from her head..


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Fair enough, I accept that it's not _per se_ a 'Balkan language' [sic.].

My point was that in everyday speech she spoke in, say, Serbian but encoded this (in a way we don't as yet know how) into her diary.

Everybody speaks at least one 'normal' unencoded language.

She would then have 'translated' that into the symbols we see in front of us. The characters are not e.g. Serbian, but the message behind them may well be.


----------



## seki91

Thank you for your response. My question is is there anyone who will be able to translate those symbols? 🤔


----------



## Welsh_Sion

You could try posting in the Slavic forums, too ... 

Good luck.


----------



## Awwal12

seki91 said:


> Thank you for your response. My question is is there anyone who will be able to translate those symbols? 🤔


Provided it's in BCS, you only need a native speaker and a larger amount of texts. Isolated symbols and pairs of symbols are a good point to start from.


----------



## seki91

Sorry for asking but what BCS means?🤔


----------



## apmoy70

seki91 said:


> Sorry for asking but what BCS means?🤔


Bosnian-Croatian-Serbian


----------



## elroy

Welsh_Sion said:


> Serb, Croat, Montenegrin, Slovene, Bosnian





seki91 said:


> all that is the same language.


You must have missed Slovene.


----------

